# supporting emt verticaly



## gregg robert (Oct 25, 2007)

i need to run a control wire to a swith gear in 1/2 1nch emt from the ceiling for a kw meter. the gear is in the middle of a room. from the top of the gear to the ceiling is 7ft. code states support every 5ft. art. 358.30 (a)exception 1. is this artical for vertical also? if it is what is the best and or easyest way to do it? thanks for your time gregg


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The NEC makes no distinction between horizontal and vertical runs of raceways.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

IMO, the exception to 358.30 (A)(1) is to be used when there is no means of support within 3' of the box. So if I understand the situation here correctly you will need at least (2) straps for your 7' piece of conduit.


----------



## gregg robert (Oct 25, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> IMO, the exception to 358.30 (A)(1) is to be used when there is no means of support within 3' of the box. So if I understand the situation here correctly you will need at least (2) straps for your 7' piece of conduit.


my pipe is straight up in the middle of the room above a switch gear.. support to what and with what is my question... there is nothing around this gear for about 12 feet. i cannot build anything on or around this switch gear.. thanks again for you input gregg


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

If you have a beam, you can run a piece of all thread down and clamp the pipe to it.


----------



## gregg robert (Oct 25, 2007)

Greg said:


> If you have a beam, you can run a piece of all thread down and clamp the pipe to it.


thanx greg i have done this before but it looks bad.(my opinon) a plumbing inspector said that was the first time hes ever seen that. no one made us change it though. so i thought there was a different way to do it that looked better. thanks for the input gregg


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

I think it is always kind of fun to play erector set with unistrut.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Is it possibel to screw some strut to the gear or anchor it to the ground and throw some minnies on it?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gregg robert said:


> thanx greg i have done this before but it looks bad.(my opinon) a plumbing inspector said that was the first time hes ever seen that. no one made us change it though. so i thought there was a different way to do it that looked better. thanks for the input gregg


 
Every thing we do can't be done just for looks, if you need a hanger than you install it. Unless there is no ceiling there isn't a reason not to hang from above.

P.S. Was the plumbing inspector also the EI?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They make strut that has holes in the sides as well as the bottom like normal. This way, you can hang a short piece of strut from all thread and have the open side of the strut against the conduit to use regular strut clamps to fix the conduit to the strut. I can't remember the brand name now of the stuff with holes in all three sides, but I think it's only one or two companies make it. I've never really had any trouble getting some when need be. For shorter conduit drops, I have already just used a piece of strut vertically, fixed to the beam with a beam clamp at one end, and the gear or floor with an angle bracket at the other end. Fix the conduit to the strut with a hanger or strap of your choice.


----------



## gregg robert (Oct 25, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> They make strut that has holes in the sides as well as the bottom like normal. This way, you can hang a short piece of strut from all thread and have the open side of the strut against the conduit to use regular strut clamps to fix the conduit to the strut. I can't remember the brand name now of the stuff with holes in all three sides, but I think it's only one or two companies make it. I've never really had any trouble getting some when need be. For shorter conduit drops, I have already just used a piece of strut vertically, fixed to the beam with a beam clamp at one end, and the gear or floor with an angle bracket at the other end. Fix the conduit to the strut with a hanger or strap of your choice.


thanks MDSkunk that was the answer i was looking for. i'll cheak out the supply house mon.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Supporting vertical conduit from the ceiling is always tough. We have had to drop 100's of small conduits from bar joists to floor mounted circulation pumps (always more than 10 feet, usually less than 20). Used all methods of support over the years, usually substantial, just not very appealing. Finally got smart and used a 20 ft joint of P1000 and a P1027 or similiar post base on the floor. After a while we _really_ got smart and included the extra material in our estimates ! The arrangement is a little spendy.
Killed two stones here with one bird . . . 1-supported the pipe, and, 2-provided a place to mount the disco and a small instrumentation box. Oh, and three stones, if you include the QC folks.

Best Wishes.


----------



## frmRUwLV (Nov 3, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> They make strut that has holes in the sides as well as the bottom like normal. This way, you can hang a short piece of strut from all thread and have the open side of the strut against the conduit to use regular strut clamps to fix the conduit to the strut. I can't remember the brand name now of the stuff with holes in all three sides, but I think it's only one or two companies make it. I've never really had any trouble getting some when need be. For shorter conduit drops, I have already just used a piece of strut vertically, fixed to the beam with a beam clamp at one end, and the gear or floor with an angle bracket at the other end. Fix the conduit to the strut with a hanger or strap of your choice.


Can you just drill out holes on the sides of a regular strut for the allthread? Or it will be considered a custom modification that won't pass?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

gregg robert said:


> i need to run a control wire to a swith gear in 1/2 1nch emt from the ceiling for a kw meter. the gear is in the middle of a room. from the top of the gear to the ceiling is 7ft. code states support every 5ft. art. 358.30 (a)exception 1. is this artical for vertical also? if it is what is the best and or easyest way to do it? thanks for your time gregg


Don't hang the EMT 1'' from the ceiling, just stub out a 90 on top of the switchgear, and hang allthread 7' from the ceiling. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I I I I
I I I I
/-------------------------------------------------


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Don't hang the EMT 1'' from the ceiling, just stub out a 90 on top of the switchgear, and hang allthread 7' from the ceiling.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> I I I I
> ...


 
That was my point about hangers, add as needed.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I used double sided strut for some of this and drilled it. I also attatched one end to the wall. It took me many hours of figuring to design this pipe rack. So the pipe in the ceiling that you can't see in this picture isn't crisscrossed


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

There's a good idea. Good looking job there, what's that for?


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

That's an old supermarket we turned into a charter school. In south Philly. That service is 2 or 3000 amp. I can't remember exactly. When you look at the strut on the bottom closest to the panel, it seems like it's not doing anything. It actually is. Some of those pulls were very long so it keeps the pipe from busting thru the top of the gear when your pulling. Which I had happen on one of my first big jobs many moons ago. It makes all the pipes and struts one solid unit.


----------

